# Email Problem



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

My new 8.9" HD has been working great for the last week. I turned it on this morning and it wouldn't get my Gmail accounts. Tried deleting them but now can't reinstall them. Tried a different imap acct and it worked fine. Gmail is working on my phone. Anybody have any suggestions? Would very much appreciate your help. Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When you try to reinstall them, what happens?

Betsy


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi. I first get a popup that says "Checking Incoming Server Settings", then another popup that's titled "Unable To Finish Account Setup" with the message "Unable To Open Server Connection". Then it takes me back to the edit screen where my info is correct. I set up eMail accounts all the time but I can't figure this one out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried restarting the device?  Press and hold the power button until the popup comes and goes and the screen goes completely black... (although you may not see the popup, about restarting your Kindle)  Let up once the screen goes black, after fifteen seconds or so.

Betsy


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

Just tried it, but it didn't work. Strange I can setup other email accounts, just not gmail. Guess I'll give it a few more tries and then call Amazon. Don't know what else to do. I really appreciate your help. Thank you very much!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Trying my gmail accounts now...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Play by play for adding an account...

Go to Settings, 

under Email, Contacts, Calendars.

Add account.

Put in username, email address and password.



OK, I was able to add an account just fine to my Fire HD8.9, all it asked me for was the plain id, my email address and password.  So the problem isn't with Gmail or the Fire (if it's normal).  I'd make sure you are re-adding the account with the correct information.  If you're sure, call Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

Positive my info is correct. All my accounts were there this morning but wouldn't fetch mail. Now I can't add accounts back in after deleting them. I'll probably have to factory reset it which I really don't want to do, but at least it's only a week old and come to think of it, all but a couple of books are in the cloud anyway. I'll try Amazon first, though. Thanks for checking. I did think it could be a gmail problem, but you eliminated that by checking it. Thanks, Betsy!!!


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Google and Gmail were down for a while this morning in some parts of the country. Maybe that's why you couldn't retrieve your mail and if you were trying to re-add your account while it was down, it wouldn't have worked. 
http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/10/tech/web/google-down/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

Dragle said:


> Google and Gmail were down for a while this morning in some parts of the country. Maybe that's why you couldn't retrieve your mail and if you were trying to re-add your account while it was down, it wouldn't have worked.
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/10/tech/web/google-down/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


It's possible that's what started the whole mess off. After 3 phone calls to support, all taking me through the exact same steps, they decided to send me out a new one. Getting it Friday. My Nexus 7 works fine, so something must have gone wrong in the hardware. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Magg45 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey Betsy, Same issue with me, it is solved now.. Thanks for updates..


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I got my new Fire last week and had the same problem. It wouldn't accept gmail accounts. Very frustrating. I did notice on my other devices that gmail was changing the inbox structure around. So, every day I tried to enter a gmail account and after about four days it finally took one. The next day it took another and now all is up and running again. All I can figure is that it must have been a gmail problem all along or something in that latest Fire update that didn't work well with gmail at first. Just glad all is well now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear it!

Betsy


----------

